# Vacuum Sealer



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What size and brand of vacuum sealer does everyone have? I'm looking at buying one. I will use it for waterfowl, upland game, deer, and other large game. Possibly fish as well.

What are the pros and cons that you have with your machine.

From what I have gathered is, it pays to spend some money on these things, I just want to make sure I get a good one.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

ARY VacMaster VP210 Chamber Tabletop Vacuum Packaging Machine with 10 1/4" Seal Bar

4 of share one of these mostly for fish also deer. The bags are very cheap also. Had it for 5 years. GREAT machine


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I bought a cabela's brand commercial sealer years ago. Still runs great today. Just need to buy a replacement sealing kit and heat strap. This unit is over 13 years old. I use it for everything. Fish, ducks, pheasants, deer, processed deer (jerky, summer sausage, bologna, hot dogs, etc). I also use it for lots of everyday purchases....ie: Steaks, brats, chops, etc. I also use it to freeze soups, chilli, etc. I honestly use it on average once a week even when I am not fishing or hunting.

I am a single man and buy stuff in bulk so I cant eat it all fresh. So I use the sealer to freeze things.

The key is to not over heat your machine. If you have a bigger job...ie: sealing 10+ bags.... What I do is get one bag ready and the seal it. Then get another bag ready to seal. I don't get everything ready and then.... seal, seal, seal. This will cause your machine to over heat and also not get good seals. The heat bar will create too much heat and not seal properly in the plastic. Will cause some holes which will let air seep in.

Anyways.... this is what the one I bought looks like. 
https://westonbrands.com/weston-pro-300 ... -65-0401-w

Also here is the "newer" cabelas brand commercial vaccum sealer.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/home-ca ... s?slotId=8

I got the 15" one so I can use bigger bags. Now for the actual bags.... I have used many varieties... Food saver brand, LEM, Excalibar, etc. I have used rolls and pre cut bags. All work fine. I typically buy what is on sale. But right now am very impressed with the LEM pre cut bags.

I agree with your assessment on paying more for one of these machines. My dad has gone thru 2 food saver commercial brand ones in the time I have owned mine. These are good machines but tend to over heat and then you get issues. Then need to spend another $200.

So if you can afford to get a better grade one... do it. Or save up... That is my recommendation. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A good little video talking about a "chamber" model compared to a food saver type.

Now he states you cant do fish or other things with the "food saver" type.... you can.

Just put your fillets on paper towels right before you put them into the bag and seal. Same with your meats. :thumb:

With soups... I put the soup into a cheaper zip top bag push out most of the air. Then I put that bag into my vacuum sealer bag... then seal it.

I know people will say why do it in two bags or use bags for soup... 
1. It is a thicker bag and can get beat around more in a freezer 
2. it wont leak at the corners like zip tops do. 
3. I can lay it flat in my freezer for more space without worrying about leakage. 
4. The two bags allows you to freeze right away and not have to stick it in the freezer first. 
5. It gets 99% of the air out of the bag this way.
6. They thaw quicker and when you put it in warm water in the sink than in normal tupper wear type containers.

But my next purchase once this one dies on me.... I will be looking at the chamber style ones. Only thing is the room and not as portable. I have taken my other one on fishing trips and what not. :bop:


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

My higher end Cabela's was failing to seal. Product support said you could not use on fish. I replied that sealing fish was shown on the box. Supervisor said yes, but dry with paper towel first. No problems since I started that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I buy the cheapest Food Saver on sale I can find. All I want is for it to vacuum and stay vacuumed in the freezer. I used to buy those that have all the bells and whistles. Hardly ever used that extra stuff. Mine sits on the counter, and is used almost every day to seal bags of chips, cereal or any other plastic bags. No sense paying a lot more if I don't use it. The $60 to $80 ones work just fine.

And I buy my bags here.....50 ft. long rolls at a less expensive cost.

https://foodvacbags.com/products/3-roll ... gifQ%3D%3D


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

all of them are good. just keep the rubber gasket clean and flip it over occasionally. they work better with partially frozen foods and much better with dry stuff. when they start sucking liquid, cut them off and seal. sorry I missed your call... I'll ring ya later.


----------

